
A great startup PR list - Blogs, Lists, Influencers - pitdesi
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArOGmc7KGnfrdHo2SUJ3OHJJX0RPbk0wODVUcWxfNWc&hl=en_GB#gid=0
======
lem72
Posted this on reddit, seemed to have a good reaction.

I made this list while getting ready to launch and it has been incredibly
helpful now that we are trying to get the word out about the new startup.

This list is incomplete and can always have more sites added to it.

If anyone wants to add to it, send me a message at greg at mailslayer dot com.

Hope this is helpful

